# 2011 Masters Challenge



## General Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

Time for our Annual Masters Challenge Contest.This year,we will pick a player from Groups A-E and then a player from the Past Champions and Amateur Group.The total score for your players in groups A-E will be tallied together for your final score.If one of these players misses the cut,you automatically get a +7 for that player regardless of what he shoots.If your player from the Past Champions and Amateur Group makes the cut,you automatically get a -10 for that player regardless of his final score,if he doesn't,it does not count against your final score.Tiebreaker will be the total number of birdies this week by "Hunter" Mahan and Ross "Fisher" combined.Winner will get a Masters hat mailed to them by me.Deadline to enter is 8 AM on thursday.Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Group A)  Phil,Tiger

Group B) Choi,Donald,Els,Harrington,Watney,Bubba Watson,Westwood,Mahan,Kaymer,Zach Johnson,Immelman,Anthony Kim,V J Singh,Stricker,Allenby,Cink,Goosen,Kuchar,Rose

Group C )  Baddeley,Cabrera,Casey,Tim Clark,Couples,
Crane,Fisher,Furyk,Garcia,Glover,Haas,Dustin Johnson,McIlRoy, Poulter,Scott,Villegas,Weir,Oosthuizen,Sabatini,Yang,Barnes,Marino,McDowell,Toms,Schwartzel,Stenson

Group D)  Appleby,Bohn,Byrd,Cejka,Anders Hansen,Ishikawa,Jiminez,Kelley,Love III,F Molinari,E.Molinari,Ryan Moore,Na,O'Hair,Ogilvy,,Ikeda,Karlsson,Ryan Palmer,Pettersson,Quiros,Slocum,Snedeker,Olazabal,Van Pelt

Group E)  (All of these players are Masters Rookies)
Atwal,Day,Havret,Charley Hoffman,Peter Hanson,Fujita,Rickie Fowler,Laird,Overton,DA Points,Streelman,Vegas,Wilson,Woodland 

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group (If he makes the cut,you get  -10 for him,if he doesn't,IT DOES NOT COUNT AGAINST YOU ) 

Chung,Crenshaw,Jin Jeong,Tae Kim,Lion Kim,Lyle,Matsuyama,Mize,OMeara,Nathan Smith,Stadler,Tom Watson,Ian Woosnam,Uihlein


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 4, 2011)

A - Phil 
B - B. Watson
C - G. McDowell
D - R. Moore
E - R. Fowler
PC&A - T. Watson

Tie breaker - 22


----------



## General Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> A - Phil
> B - B. Watson
> C - G. McDowell
> D - R. Moore
> ...


Need your tiebreaker Mike..........


----------



## tiger1996 (Apr 4, 2011)

A-Phil
B-Kaymer
C-Couples
D-Kelly
E-Rickie
Bonus-Watson
Tie breaker 11


----------



## Old Dude (Apr 4, 2011)

A- Phil
B - Donald
C-Villegas
D - Snedeker
E - Laird
PC&A - Omeara
Tie Breaker - 15


----------



## maker4life (Apr 4, 2011)

Phil
Westwood
Weir
Olazabal
Fowler
Woosnam

Tie breaker - 12


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lee, your challenge is the highlight of the year on here.  Thanks again.

Tiger
Kaymer
Casey
Love III
Laird
Uihlein

Birdies for Hunter and Fisher = 21


----------



## General Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

maker4life said:


> Phil
> Westwood
> Olazabal
> Fowler
> ...


You didn't pick anyone from Group C


----------



## General Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Lee, your challenge is the highlight of the year on here.  Thanks again.
> 
> Tiger
> Kaymer
> ...


Thank you for the kind words.I enjoy doing it..............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 4, 2011)

Phil
Johnson
Poulter
Appleby
Fowler
O'Meara
14


----------



## maker4life (Apr 4, 2011)

General Lee said:


> You didn't pick anyone from Group C



Fixed it .


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 4, 2011)

A-tiger
B-Donald
C-couples
D-ohair
E-fowler
Past-Lyle

TB-13


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 5, 2011)

A. Tiger
B. Westwood
C. Barnes
D. F Molinari
E. Fowler
Past- Woosnam
TB- 12


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Group A)  Phil

Group B) Watney

Group C ) Toms

Group D)  Ryan Moore

Group E)  DA Points 

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group 
Jin Jeong

Tiebreaker-18


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

A-Phil
B-Harrington
C-Dustin Johnson
D-Ryan Moore
E-Rickie Fowler
Past -Tom Watson

TB - 19


----------



## General Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> A-Phil
> B-Harrington
> C-Dustin Johnson
> D-Ryan Moore
> ...


Tiebreaker?


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiger
Zach Johnson
Baddeley
Jimenez
Fujita
Ian Woosnam

TB-13


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2011)

Group A)  Phil,

Group B) Kaymer,

Group C )  Baddeley,

Group D)  Ryan Moore

Group E)  Rickie Fowler

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group (If he makes the cut,you get  -10 for him,if he doesn't,IT DOES NOT COUNT AGAINST YOU ) 

Nathan Smith


# of Birdies....20


----------



## erniesp (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiger
Watney
McIlroy
Quiros
Fowler
Uihlein

Tiebreaker - 17


----------



## bowfish71 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiger
Bubba Watson
Couples
Ryan Moore
Wilson
Uihlein 
Tie breaker=16


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2011)

Group A)  Phil

Group B) Westwood

Group C )  Furyk

Group D)  Olazabal

Group E)  Fujita

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group - Tom Watson

Birdies - 17


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiger
Watney
Mcdowell
R Moore
Fowler
Watson
17 birdes


----------



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2011)

A) Phil
B) Watson
C) Villegas
D) Appelby
E) Fowler
PC&A- O'Meara

Tie-Breaker) 20


----------



## parrotheadinaville (Apr 5, 2011)

*Masters*

(a) phil
(b) watson
(c)villegas
(d) love iii
(e) woosnam
tb  14


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 5, 2011)

A) Phil

B) Luke D

C) Freddie C (His back was messing up last week?)

D) Jonathan Byrd

E) Fowler

Past Champ) The original T-Dub aka Tom Watson

Birdies total: 23


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 5, 2011)

A. Lefty

B. Choi

C. Furyk

D. Love III

E. Rickie Fowler

Past Champ: The Walrus good ole Stadler

Tie Breaker: 17


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2011)

A. Phil
B. Stricker
C. Paul Casey
D. Ogilvy
E. Vegas
PC & A. Tom Watson

Tie breaker. 18


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 5, 2011)

A- Phil
B- Stricker
C- Dustin Johnson
D- Ryan Moore
E- Rickie Fowler
past Champ/ Cut maker M.OMeara

Tie Breakr- 14 Birds


----------



## hawg dawg (Apr 5, 2011)

A.Phil

B. Bubba Watson

C. D. Johnson

D. Van Pelt

E. Fowler

Past. Tom Watson

Tie Breaker. 14 birdies


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 5, 2011)

A:  Tiger

B:  Harrington

C:  Garcia

D:  LoveIII

E:  Day

Past Champ:  Mize

Tie:  21


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2011)

Group A) Phil

Group B) Harrington

Group C ) Baddeley

Group D)  Hansen

Group E) Rickie Fowler

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group( Matsuyama

Bonus 19 birdies


----------



## General Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> A:  Tiger
> 
> B:  Harrington
> 
> ...


Tiebreaker?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 5, 2011)

A - Tiger

B - Kaymer

C - Johnson

D - DL3

E - Laird

PC - Watson

Tie - 15


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 5, 2011)

A) Phil
B)A Kim
C)Toms
D)O Hair
E)Hoffman

Tie breaker .... 13
Bonus:
T Watson


----------



## Resica (Apr 6, 2011)

A) Mickelson
  B) Westwood
  C) Sabatini
  D) Ogilvy
  E) Hanson
  F) Omeara

  Tiebreaker-23


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2011)

Group A) Tiger

Group B) Westwood,
Group C ) Garcia
Group D) Love III

Group E) Vegas

Past Champions and Amateurs Bonus Group ) Lyle

Tie breaker 13 birdies


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 6, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Tiebreaker?



I went back to original and fixed it.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 6, 2011)

a) phil
b) els
c) furyk
d) appleby
e) fujita

past & amatuers) watson

tie breaker) 19


----------



## wareaglejim (Apr 6, 2011)

Phil Mickleson
Matt Kuchar
Dustin Johnson
Brandt Snedeker
Charley Hoffman
Tom Watson
19 birdies
Should be a perfect week for Masters golf!


----------



## coon hunter (Apr 6, 2011)

A. Tiger
B. Choi
C. Poulter
D. Ogilvy
E. Fowler
PC. Omeara

TB- 27


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 6, 2011)

A. Phil
B. Watney
C. Dustin Johnson
D. Van Pelt
E. Atwal

Bonus: Uihlein
Tiebreaker: 10


----------



## General Lee (Apr 6, 2011)

Phil

Watney

Tim Clark

Cejka

DA Points

Matsuyama

21 birdies


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 6, 2011)

Group A) Phil

Group B) Anthony Kim

Group C ) Dustin Johnson

Group D) Olazabal

Group E) Havret  

PC) Ian Woosnam 

-17


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 8, 2011)

erniesp said:


> Tiger
> Watney
> McIlroy
> Quiros
> ...



looking strong.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> A) Phil
> B)A Kim
> C)Toms
> D)O Hair
> ...



Ohair started well...now he's petered out
A kim?? on the cusp


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2011)

Look out, Tiger's about to light the back 9 up.

Tough break for Kuchar on the plugged ball on 12.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Look out, Tiger's about to light the back 9 up.
> 
> Tough break for Kuchar on the plugged ball on 12.



He sure did...-5 and barely missed on 16.  3 back of the lead.  LOOK OUT!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2011)

He had that look in his eyes.  When he made the putt at 11 I knew he was gonna roll a few in on the back.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He had that look in his eyes.  When he made the putt at 11 I knew he was gonna roll a few in on the back.



He really could have gone low.  The short miss on 17 and a few on the front and he would have been in the low 60's

I hope he puts some pressure on everyone tomorrow..


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> He really could have gone low.  The short miss on 17 and a few on the front and he would have been in the low 60's
> 
> I hope he puts some pressure on everyone tomorrow..



You mean 16 the par 3. He was over the green on the 17th. Tiger didn't drive the ball that well but made up for with some good breaks and great iron shots he's 2nd shot on 18 was awesome they didn't mention it on tv but he didn't have that great of a lie in the 2nd cut the ball was sitting down pretty good.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> You mean 16 the par 3. He was over the green on the 17th. Tiger didn't drive the ball that well but made up for with some good breaks and great iron shots he's 2nd shot on 18 was awesome they didn't mention it on tv but he didn't have that great of a lie in the 2nd cut the ball was sitting down pretty good.



Yes.  I meant 16.  That was a gimmi if there is one in Augusta.  

Hope he can hold it together tomorrow.


----------



## coon hunter (Apr 8, 2011)

coon hunter said:


> A. Tiger
> B. Choi
> C. Poulter
> D. Ogilvy
> ...



Alright all my guys are in contention excpet poulter( not really sure where he is). now jsut hope they dont all blow up on the weekend.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> You mean 16 the par 3. He was over the green on the 17th. Tiger didn't drive the ball that well but made up for with some good breaks and great iron shots he's 2nd shot on 18 was awesome they didn't mention it on tv but he didn't have that great of a lie in the 2nd cut the ball was sitting down pretty good.



Big high fade.  Really great shot.  Tiger can spray it all over the place and still score well on that golf course if he's hitting his irons well and rolling it well.

I don't care what anybody says, when he's playing well, it is electric.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> A - Tiger *-7*
> 
> B - Kaymer *MC*
> 
> ...




Well, maybe next year....


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

Here comes Tiger!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 10, 2011)

dawg4life said:


> Here comes Tiger!



My highlight of the weekend was sitting between the 15th green and the 16th tee watching Tiger 3 put for par on the 15th yesterday...then hit his 8 iron long and left on 16...then let out a gosh darn tiger and a fudge tiger, fudge

But...my picks aren't looking good and Phil is letting me down.


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

Eagle! One off the lead!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 10, 2011)

He's on the prowl.


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

If I had just picked the right molanari I would be sitting pretty right now!


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 10, 2011)

The 3 putt @ 12 may have killed Tiger. The 15th may make him or brake him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 10, 2011)

One of the best final rounds I've personally watched in a while


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

Amen to that! Its wide open but Adam Scott is on fire! Looks like an Aussie might finally win one!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 10, 2011)

There is magic in the air at Augusta.  Just a unreal day.


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Nitro (Apr 10, 2011)

Fine golf being played today. The new regime of young players have just been outstanding. For someone like me who cannot play well, watching these men just tear the course up is nothing short of amazing.

Congrats to all of them. Awesome Masters 2011.


----------



## dawg4life (Apr 10, 2011)

Great golf nothing but hats off!


----------



## coon hunter (Apr 10, 2011)

well that was a great final round, now lets figure out who won this masters challenge.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya'll tally your scores and we will see who won...............


----------



## General Lee (Apr 10, 2011)

coon hunter said:


> well that was a great final round, now lets figure out who won this masters challenge.


Looks as though you are the winner at -28. Congratulations and PM me your address and I will get your hat in the mail...............


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> A- Phil
> B- Stricker
> C- Dustin Johnson
> D- Ryan Moore
> ...




I didn't win ..
congrats to the winner..


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 10, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> One of the best final rounds I've personally watched in a while



Same here. Felt bad for Rory but figured it was coming...now that he's learned his lesson I fully expect him to win a few in his career. His game is ideal for Augusta.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure was lots of close competitive golf play thru the last day, even up thru the last back nine at the Masters.  Good to see someone win their 1st Major.  Sorry to see young 21 YO Rory crash & burn starting on the 10th hole today after leading the 1st 3 days to end up with an 80 stroke +8 for the day end.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 10, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sure was lots of close competitive golf play thru the last day, even up thru the last back nine at the Masters.  Good to see someone win their 1st Major.



I felt bad for Rory, almost Van De Velesque. I would have been fine with Rory, Day oe Donald picking up their first major. Lots of talent with this new era of players. I would have liked to have seen what Rory could have done if he had been in the second to last group.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 11, 2011)

It was not Rory's first blow up.   He has done it a couple of times before.   He will need to keep himself in check to keep from blowing up.     Time and experience will do that.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 11, 2011)

Rory will be fine. I bet he wins a major this year. Prolly "The" Open.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Lee, your challenge is the highlight of the year on here.  Thanks again.
> 
> Tiger
> Kaymer
> ...



Tiger  -10
Kaymer - MC
Casey - +1
Love III - MC
Laird - -3
Uihlein - MC

Not a very good week for me, although my Sunday was better than Rory McIlroy's... 80, ouch.  Greg Norman says "I know how you feel."

I will never pick a Euro World #1 for the Masters again.  They always burn me.

And then, of course, I've been picking Adam Scott for the last 3 years and this year I don't pick him and he darn near wins the thing.

Great Sunday round though.  It doesn't get much more exciting than that.  I agree that there's a good chance McIlroy wins a major very soon.  And I'd bet good money that Tiger will win one this year.

At least I'm not a Phil Phan.  Man I love watching him miss short par putts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tiger  -10
> Kaymer - MC
> Casey - +1
> Love III - MC
> ...



i agree about rory, he will win soon.  he has too much talent and has been in contention, not to mention, he doesn't seem to beat himself up as much as garcia does.  as he matures, and learns to take what the course gives him, he will get a major under his belt.  

like him or not, tiger makes golf much better to watch.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the best Sunday's I've seen in a long time at a major.  Watched it from start to finish and Tiger's front nine run was incredible.  He looked like he put on the brakes when he was tied for the lead coming in to Amen corner and never did get the magic back.  Charl's birdie-birdie-birdie-birdie finish was a amazing and I really appreciated the fact that he didn't just try and two putt on the 18th.  Day and Scott also put on a show up until their last putts.  Luke Donald's revenge at the 18th pin was also a great moment.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of the best Sunday's I've seen in a long time at a major.  Watched it from start to finish and Tiger's front nine run was incredible.  He looked like he put on the brakes when he was tied for the lead coming in to Amen corner and never did get the magic back.  Charl's birdie-birdie-birdie-birdie finish was a amazing and I really appreciated the fact that he didn't just try and two putt on the 18th.  Day and Scott also put on a show up until their last putts.  Luke Donald's revenge at the 18th pin was also a great moment.



i just hope that shcwartzl will not fade into the sunset, like many others, such as-
immelman
johnson 
hamilton
campbell
curtis
 lawrie
beem
micheel 

jury is still out on-
ooustuizen 
glover


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I will never pick a Euro World #1 for Great Sunday round though.  It doesn't get much more exciting than that.  I agree that there's a good chance McIlroy wins a major very soon.  And I'd bet good money that Tiger will win one this year.
> 
> At least I'm not a Phil Phan.  Man I love watching him miss short par putts.



And I enjoyed watching Tiger miss his 



rex upshaw said:


> i agree about rory, he will win soon.  he has too much talent and has been in contention, not to mention, he doesn't seem to beat himself up as much as garcia does.  as he matures, and learns to take what the course gives him, he will get a major under his belt.



I totally agree.  Thought that this one would be the one for him...but didn't happen.  That 3 put on 11 really really killed him.  Thought if he coulda come back with a 3 there, he still had a chance.




rex upshaw said:


> i just hope that shcwartzl will not fade into the sunset, like many others, such as-
> immelman
> johnson
> hamilton
> ...



True that.  You forgot Mi Qweir.

Heard that Glover is going through a nasty divorce right now...so, once the settlement is over, I bet he starts making the cut again


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i just hope that shcwartzl will not fade into the sunset, like many others, such as-
> immelman
> johnson
> hamilton
> ...



agreed... some people love the little known guys winning majors.  Im not one of them.  Zach Johnson has at least won some other tournaments.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 11, 2011)

Rory needs to get a caddie


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> agreed... *some people love the little known guys winning majors.  Im not one of them. * Zach Johnson has at least won some other tournaments.



Are you sure you're not a closet Yankees fan?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 11, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Are you sure you're not a closet Yankees fan?



are you sure you're not retarded?


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 11, 2011)

Talked to someone that was there. They saw Rory walk to the first tee box. Said it was obvious Rory didn't sleep well.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 11, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> One of the best final rounds I've personally watched in a while



I do not golf but do watch it and it was one of the most interesting final rounds I have watched for any tourney.

This one was a future classic with the log jam at the top for several holes and it was anybodies guess who would come out on top.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 11, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Rory needs to get a caddie



I thought Rory's caddy was a well established caddie....Rory just let his 21 year old nerves get the best of him.

Kinda interesting when he hit the ball in the creek basically all TV coverage was cut out from him for whatever reason.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't mind what some of you call unknown players winning majors. Schwartzel got invited to play and made the most of it and flat out beat everybody. He shot the lowest round on Sunday 66 he maybe got some lucky bounces early with the birdie, eagle to start the round but to birdie the final 4 holes on Sunday at the Masters is clutch. 

I also love what the Masters has done with setting up the course the past 2 years birdies being made all over the place. Its seems like they have gotten away from the rock hard greens that punished players with miss hit iron shots. I think the course played very fair. I feel like the Masters got to caught up with the finishing score of the past champions "Tiger" and some how wanted to protect the golf course almost like a U.S Open they wanted the winner to be around even par. I think they finally realized that the Masters is the Masters for a reason its not like any of the others and that is what makes it special.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 11, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> I thought Rory's caddy was a well established caddie....Rory just let his 21 year old nerves get the best of him.
> 
> Kinda interesting when he hit the ball in the creek basically all TV coverage was cut out from him for whatever reason.



No doubt that he had a good caddie, but there is a reason that most high end pros have a_ personal_ caddie, one whom they trust and one who knows them well enough to help with those nerves.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> No doubt that he had a good caddie, but there is a reason that most high end pros have a_ personal_ caddie, one whom they trust and one who knows them well enough to help with those nerves.



yes but since the Masters is played on the same course every year (unlike the other Majors) some players choose a local caddie for that tournament who knows the course better, at least for their first few times.  I'm not positive if that's what Rory did or not.

DBM, I agree on the setup of ANGC.  That year Zach Johnson won it was tough to watch, although weather conditions had something to do with it, as well.  I think the Masters should have a typical winning score of somewhere between 8-12, but the key is that you should be punished for being aggressive and hitting bad irons and rewarded greatly for being aggressive and hitting good irons.  You can't manhandle that course.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> are you sure you're not retarded?



Strike a nerve there did I?

I like how you justify your love of Tiger and your disdain of Phil by using the Yankees->Red Sox analogy but you can't comprehend why I would ask if you're sure you aren't a closet Yankees fan....

It's fine by me if you want to like the best in any given sport, even if the best is hardly likable to many people (i.e. the Yankees, Tiger, Lebron etc.).  Just don't run your buddy emusmacker into the ground for doing the same and then call me a retard when I point out your conflicting point of views.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Strike a nerve there did I?
> 
> I like how you justify your love of Tiger and your disdain of Phil by using the Yankees->Red Sox analogy but you can't comprehend why I would ask if you're sure you aren't a closet Yankees fan....
> 
> It's fine by me if you want to like the best in any given sport, even if the best is hardly likable to many people (i.e. the Yankees, Tiger, Lebron etc.).  Just don't run your buddy emusmacker into the ground for doing the same and then call me a retard when I point out your conflicting point of views.



You can't really compare Tiger to the Yankees can you?  I mean the rivalry between him and Phil  to the yanks and sox maybe but Tiger to the actual Yankees?  That's a stretch.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitram4891;5932134[B said:
			
		

> ]You can't really compare Tiger to the Yankees can you?[/B]  I mean the rivalry between him and Phil  to the yanks and sox maybe but Tiger to the actual Yankees?  That's a stretch.



Likability....no, # of women...... I think so


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks General Lee for doing this, it was fun, will be looking forward to it next year!

 Congrats coon hunter


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can't really compare Tiger to the Yankees can you?  I mean the rivalry between him and Phil  to the yanks and sox maybe but Tiger to the actual Yankees?  That's a stretch.



It's easy for me to make the comparison...

They were the best in their respective sports when I was growing up (the yanks in the late 90s and Tiger in the late 90s-early to mid 2000s).  Tiger may have been the best because of his work ethic but you could argue that the Yanks were the best because of their owner's work ethic.

They both have been struggling to get back to the top (the yanks actually got there 2 years ago, Tiger is a wait and see game) but people still love them no matter what they do (Tiger) or who they buy (Yanks).  Also, fans of both like to point out faults in other players/teams (i.e. Doc saying "At least I'm not a Phil Phan. Man I love watching him miss short par putts") when their man couldn't hit the same short par putts.  The arrogance of fans of both disgust me, like they're entitled to be the best and can scoff at whomever they want, whenever they want.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Strike a nerve there did I?
> 
> I like how you justify your love of Tiger and your disdain of Phil by using the Yankees->Red Sox analogy but you can't comprehend why I would ask if you're sure you aren't a closet Yankees fan....
> 
> It's fine by me if you want to like the best in any given sport, even if the best is hardly likable to many people (i.e. the Yankees, Tiger, Lebron etc.).  Just don't run your buddy emusmacker into the ground for doing the same and then call me a retard when I point out your conflicting point of views.



Its the fact that the question was already asked, the joke was already made.  It was almost funny the first time.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5924325&postcount=54

I admire the Yankees teams from the first half of the 20th century and then into the 60s with Maris and Mantle.  They weren't an enormous conglomerate buying up free agents back then.  But now the Yankees buy their talent, bottom line.  Tiger developed his.  He practices harder than most.  Its apples and oranges.  The only legit comparison to the Yankees (besides the one I'm making by comparing them to the Red Sox) is that Tiger hates losing about as much as Steinbrenner did.

The Tiger : Phil :: Yankees : Red Sox analogy has nothing to do with liking the best in a given sport.  It is about Tiger capitalizing and crushing the competition for so long while Phil has choked away more opportunities at glory than Norman, Van de Velde, and now McIlroy combined.  Bucky Dent, Bill Buckner, etc etc etc.

I'm comparing the rivalry and the contrasting styles of the players.  I'm not comparing Tiger to the Yankees on their own.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Its the fact that the question was already asked, the joke was already made.  It was almost funny the first time.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5924325&postcount=54



Completely different reason I asked the second time...the first time you were making your analogy of Tigerhil, Yanks:Red Sox...you're obviously a Tiger lover and a Phil hater, thought maybe you wanted to get something off your chest and admit your admiration for the Yankees/disdain for the Bo Sox.



The second time, you banged on all the "little guys" who play their tails off for 4 rounds of golf and beat your poor, little Tiger, who, I guess, you feel is somehow entitled to be in contention (even though he misses short par putts like Phil).  It just seemed eerily similar to hearing a Yankees fan or even an Alabama football fan talk about their "tradition" when they lose on the big stage.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> The second time, you banged on all the "little guys" who play their tails off for 4 rounds of golf and beat your poor, little Tiger, who, I guess, you feel is somehow entitled to be in contention (even though he misses short par putts like Phil).  It just seemed eerily similar to hearing a Yankees fan or even an Alabama football fan talk about their "tradition" when they lose on the big stage.



I don't necessarily root against the little guys.  I just don't like when a guy nobody has ever heard of wins a prestigious tournament and then you never hear from him again.  Its still a great achievement and he is no less or more entitled to it, I just don't like it.

I am fascinated by complete and utter domination in sports, especially in individual sports.  I love Muhammad Ali. I'm not a huge tennis fan, but I loved watching Sampras at Wimbledon.  Individual sports lend to picking and choosing your random favorites moreso than team sports.  There are less hometown or alma mater affiliations.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't necessarily root against the little guys.  I just don't like when a guy nobody has ever heard of wins a prestigious tournament and then you never hear from him again.  Its still a great achievement and he is no less or more entitled to it, I just don't like it.



couldn't agree more.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> but I loved watching Sampras at Wimbledon.



Hey...we have at least one sports hero in common


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> couldn't agree more.



Kinda like Butler in the final four...nevermind they made it again.  No I agree also but you gota give him the benefit of the doubt for now.  I think we saw the future of golf on Sunday with Day, McIlroy, and Schwartzel.  Anyone see Rickie Fowler's attire on Sunday?  Ridiculous...


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Rex and Doc, do y'all feel the same way watching the NCAA tourney?  You want to see chalk every year, no Cinderellas ever?

Or how bout in the Olympics, when a guy from some poor, small country comes in and competes w/ the best who have been given the best their whole life?


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitram, he always wears Sunday orange.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Nitram, he always wears Sunday orange.



Yeah but he doesnt have to look like he is going to the owl charity in dumb and dumber.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

hahahahha...hey, i didn't say he looked good doing it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> hahahahha...hey, i didn't say he looked good doing it.



he heard us Georgia boys are rednecks who love to hunt and he didnt want get shot...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> he heard us Georgia boys are rednecks who love to hunt and he didnt want get shot...



Looks like he has little panthers all over him ... i dont think orange will keep anyone from shooting a panther around here..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Rex and Doc, do y'all feel the same way watching the NCAA tourney?  You want to see chalk every year, no Cinderellas ever?
> 
> Or how bout in the Olympics, when a guy from some poor, small country comes in and competes w/ the best who have been given the best their whole life?



I'm fine with "cinderellas" in the tourney because I've heard of most of them and know at least a little about them.  I mean, how low of a seed do they need to be in order to be called a cinderella?  We can admit that no 14-16's are ever going to win the tourney.  Those are the true cinderellas.

I only care about America in the Olympics.  I want us to win.  If we're not in it, then I don't care who wins.  I will watch for the spirit of the competition, but I don't find myself gravitating toward the Jamaican bobsled team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Or how bout in the Olympics, when a guy from some poor, small country comes in and competes w/ the best who have been given the best their whole life?



wow, what a stretch.  not even close to being the same.  you can't try and compare an event, that happens once every 4 years, to golf, which is a weekly event, or in terms of majors, 4 a year.

and as for the ncaa tourney, i don't watch it.  and i don't think you can compare a team sport to an individiual event.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Rex and Doc, do y'all feel the same way watching the NCAA tourney?  You want to see chalk every year, no Cinderellas ever?
> 
> Or how bout in the Olympics, when a guy from some poor, small country comes in and competes w/ the best who have been given the best their whole life?



Most of America feels the same way Rex and Doc feel, at least in the TV ratings. Check the ratings for golf tournament with Tiger or Phil in the hunt on Sunday, then check them out with Steve Marino leading on the weekend. People want to see big names winning big events. Its the same way with the NCAA tourney, look at the ratings with North Carolina or Duke in the finals, then check them with a Cinderella in the finals.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Well Charl wasn't exactly a 14-16 seed either...he played well in every major last year (T30, T16, T14, T18).  So, I'm kinda confused...are you saying you would be ok w/ one of the amateurs or one of the first time players who haven't won anything or even played well on the big stage winning it more so than someone like Zach Johnson or Charl?  Where is your cut off line for someone you're ok w/ winning it?


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> wow, what a stretch.  not even close to being the same.  you can't try and compare an event, that happens once every 4 years, to golf, which is a weekly event, or in terms of majors, 4 a year.
> 
> and as for the ncaa tourney, i don't watch it.  and i don't think you can compare a team sport to an individiual event.



So, there is no comparison then?


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Well Charl wasn't exactly a 14-16 seed either...he played well in every major last year (T30, T16, T14, T18).  So, I'm kinda confused...are you saying you would be ok w/ one of the amateurs or one of the first time players who haven't won anything or even played well on the big stage winning it more so than someone like Zach Johnson or Charl?  Where is your cut off line for someone you're ok w/ winning it?



we're not saying we are mad that charl won it, just that we hope he won't fade away, like a micheel, hamilton, lawrie etc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> So, there is no comparison then?



to me, no.  i don't think you can compare a team sport, which could have the best player on it, to an individual one.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Most of America feels the same way Rex and Doc feel, at least in the TV ratings. Check the ratings for golf tournament with Tiger or Phil in the hunt on Sunday, then check them out with Steve Marino leading on the weekend. People want to see big names winning big events. Its the same way with the NCAA tourney, look at the ratings with North Carolina or Duke in the finals, then check them with a Cinderella in the finals.



Thanks for making my original point.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> we're not saying we are mad that charl won it, just that we hope he won't fade away, like a micheel, hamilton, lawrie etc.



And why exactly does that matter??

Because it shows that these Majors can be won by anyone on any given 4 day stretch of great golf?  Which begs the question, why place such a great emphasis on them anyway?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Which begs the question, why place such a great emphasis on them anyway?



LoL...I know you can answer that question for yourself.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Thanks for making my original point.



I dont think I know what the original point was or is. I was just throwin' it out there.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...I know you can answer that question for yourself.



Is it because that this is how greatness has come to be measured in this game?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> And why exactly does that matter??
> 
> Because it shows that these Majors can be won by anyone on any given 4 day stretch of great golf?  Which begs the question, why place such a great emphasis on them anyway?



well, for one, they are just like every other golf tournament.  they are 4 rounds of 18 holes of golf each.  everybody plays the same course, same conditions, etc.

two, the field in the majors is typically much stronger than it ever will be for the John Deere Classic or whatever...  To win a Major you have to beat the best in the world.  To win the John Deere, you might not.

three, these tournaments have their allure BECAUSE of the emphasis that has been put on them.  its kind of a chicken/egg type of thing, though.  at first they were set apart because of the field that played in them.  now its that, plus the emphasis.  winning one is harder than winning a regular tournament because the field is better and the pressure is higher.

Its kind of like an 8 y.o. kid killing a B&C deer.  You're happy for them, but you also have a feeling that they haven't put in their time yet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Well Charl wasn't exactly a 14-16 seed either...he played well in every major last year (T30, T16, T14, T18).  So, I'm kinda confused...are you saying you would be ok w/ one of the amateurs or one of the first time players who haven't won anything or even played well on the big stage winning it more so than someone like Zach Johnson or Charl?  Where is your cut off line for someone you're ok w/ winning it?



There's no magical cutoff.  Like Rex said, I just don't like people winning a major and then never hearing from them again.  I have no problem with a Zach Johnson winning the Masters.  He's won 5 tournaments since then.  He had won the Bellsouth before and had been on tour for 4 years before he won the Masters.

I don't have a problem with Schwarzel winning it, either.  All I said is that I don't naturally gravitate to those kinds of players and automatically root for them because they're the "little guy."


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well, for one, they are just like every other golf tournament.  they are 4 rounds of 18 holes of golf each.  everybody plays the same course, same conditions, etc.
> 
> two, the field in the majors is typically much stronger than it ever will be for the John Deere Classic or whatever...  To win a Major you have to beat the best in the world.  To win the John Deere, you might not.
> 
> ...



As Rex would say, that's a completely different thing...

Any old Joe Schmo can sit his butt down in a stand and make a shot when a big buck walks out.....I'd be willing to say that even you could pull the trigger and connect.  I'd also be willing to say you could never win the Masters.


To play lights out for 4 rounds at Augusta or St. Andrews or Pebble against the best competition in the world is an amazing feat...and to see someone do it that has the whole world (if you listen to "the TV ratings") pulling against him is even more improbable and amazing. 

Hitting ~280 shots with the pressure of a Major being there for everyone is a lot more impressive than the split second it takes to pull the trigger on a whitetail deer.  

So, on to your next argument against the little man...


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> All I said is that I don't naturally gravitate to those kinds of players and automatically root for them because they're the "little guy."



No, actually, you just said that you hope that someone doesn't win and fade off into the sunset.

I was just trying to understand why it would matter to you what they did for the rest of their careers just because they were the best golfer in the world for any given 4 day stretch.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> No, actually, you just said that you hope that someone doesn't win and fade off into the sunset.
> 
> I was just trying to understand why it would matter to you what they did for the rest of their careers just because they were the best golfer in the world for any given 4 day stretch.



Regardless of whether you believe it or not, the majors are special.  I am sentimental and would like for them to be won by special golfers, sue me.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

So, in your mind, there has to be a cut off to be "special"...

I would like to know what that cut off is....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> As Rex would say, that's a completely different thing...
> 
> Any old Joe Schmo can sit his butt down in a stand and make a shot when a big buck walks out.....I'd be willing to say that even you could pull the trigger and connect.  I'd also be willing to say you could never win the Masters.
> 
> ...


making the shot is about 1% of hunting for big bucks so the chances of "any old Joe Schmo" sitting his "butt down in a stand and making a shot" is pure luck.

any old Joe Scmho can step out onto a putting green and make a 4' putt, too, but that doesn't mean he could win the Masters.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> So, in your mind, there has to be a cut off to be "special"...
> 
> I would like to know what that cut off is....



you don't make the cut.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Aw, come on man...I was in the "gifted" classes k-12..honest to god...does this help my cause.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> making the shot is about 1% of hunting for big bucks so the chances of "any old Joe Schmo" sitting his "butt down in a stand and making a shot" is pure luck.
> 
> any old Joe Scmho can step out onto a putting green and make a 4' putt, too, but that doesn't mean he could win the Masters.



??  Aren't you completely contradicting yourself?  First, you tried to equate a no-namer winning the masters to the feeling you get when a kid kills a Booner....which, to me, would mean that somehow neither the no-name winner and the kid "deserve" what happened in their lives.

So, we have a kid having "pure luck" versus a man that has spent the majority of his life practicing, playing, and practicing some more who then wins a very prestigious tournament...and those are gonna somehow elicit the same response from you?????

Sounds like a personal problem on your end to me.

Maybe you just need to get over the fact that Tiger is not the best golfer in the world anymore...once you start to realize this, you might find some joy in watching the new era of golfers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> ??  Aren't you completely contradicting yourself?  First, you tried to equate a no-namer winning the masters to the feeling you get when a kid kills a Booner....which, to me, would mean that somehow neither the no-name winner and the kid "deserve" what happened in their lives.
> 
> So, we have a kid having "pure luck" versus a man that has spent the majority of his life practicing, playing, and practicing some more who then wins a very prestigious tournament...and those are gonna somehow elicit the same response from you?????
> 
> ...



OK, so even though a guy has spent his whole life practicing at golf and he gets in a major, though he is, say, ranked 150th in the world, has never won a tournament, and then he wins the Masters.  Then he never wins another tournament...  Maybe he won the  US amateur, is 18 y.o. and he wins the Masters.

You don't consider that lucky?


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> OK, so even though a guy has spent his whole life practicing at golf and he gets in a major, though he is, say, ranked 150th in the world, has never won a tournament, and then he wins the Masters.  Then he never wins another tournament...  Maybe he won the  US amateur, is 18 y.o. and he wins the Masters.
> 
> You don't consider that lucky?



Hahaha...Making the loooonnnggg stretch to try to get that guy at first by a hair here aren't we Doc.

Obviously, you know as well as I do that an 18 year old has never won the Masters...and if he does, I would consider it about as lucky as say, maybe someone three years his elder winning it by 12 strokes.  That is to say, I think that he would probably have earned it, and no, I wouldn't consider it lucky.

But then again, I would contend that you can't hit ~280 golf shots and have everyone of them be close to perfect over a 4 day period and consider that luck.  I would consider that incredible skill, and the man that does that will always have earned his respect in my book....no matter if he beats my favorite golfer at the time or never wins another tournament.  For that one week, he was the best golfer in the world at the best course in the world competing against the best field in the world.


----------

